# My dogs



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We were in the chat room talking about my dogs. Here's a pic of them. The yorkie is Gabby and the pom is Suzi.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Ohhh Renee!!! They are soo sweet!!! I can see why you are able to take them into the lofts! They are two pigeons each! Love the long ears on your Yorkie Wiggle butt!!! Awwww!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh! Very cute pooches! I had a Silky Terrier many years ago that I absolutely adored. Currently have Butch (often slandered as the Mega Pug by our very own Pidgey  ), Maggie (a Heinz 57 variety with Lab, Collie, and who knows what), Sundance (Toy Poodle), and Schatzie (ancient Dachshund).

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

A couple of canine cuties you have there Renee.  
Thanks for sharing them with us.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Currently have Butch (often slandered as the Mega Pug by our very own Pidgey  )
> 
> Terry


However painful a fact is, Terry, it cannot be called "slander". Butch IS The World's Largest Pug and that qualifies the moniker.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> However painful a fact is, Terry, it cannot be called "slander". Butch IS The World's Largest Pug and that qualifies the moniker. Pidgey


Pidgey, Pidgey, Pidgey .. I cannot tell you how your words hurt my gentle and sensitive little Butchie Boy.  Now we'll have to go to the Pug psychiatrist again ..

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee, 

Your dogs are adorable!!!! The yorkie reminds me of a little fox in the shape of the head, ears, snout etc. I bet they are real sweet pets....I've always been more of a dog person than a cat person myself

Shhhhsshhh, don't want to hurt the cat peoples' feelings


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad,
The foxy one is the pom. We had a pom mix given to us when I was just a little'un. One day I was sitting in our car, and the man who gave her to us came to the car to scare me. Tiny scared him and bit him, too, protecting me from what she thought was a threat.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

They are just as cute as can be!  . Good thing I don't have them, I'd be walking around with them all day and not get a thing done!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Brad,
> The foxy one is the pom. We had a pom mix given to us when I was just a little'un. One day I was sitting in our car, and the man who gave her to us came to the car to scare me. Tiny scared him and bit him, too, protecting me from what she thought was a threat.
> Daryl


Thanks Daryl Yes, I actually did know which was which but I just wrote it wrong. A co-worker of mine has a toy pomeranian and it's also very protective of her "mom" She's the cutest little fluff ball you can imagine though


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Renee,
> 
> Your dogs are adorable!!!! The yorkie reminds me of a little fox in the shape of the head, ears, snout etc. I bet they are real sweet pets....I've always been more of a dog person than a cat person myself
> 
> *Shhhhsshhh, don't want to hurt the cat peoples' feelings*




You are not hurting mine and I'm a CAT person. ALSO, I will be the first to admit that there ARE some real cuties of that "other species!"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee - I LOVE THEM!

I've never seen a pom clipped and to me, it makes it even more adorable. That way you don't have to worry as much about the hair but, anyhow, who cares about hair on furniture when you get back so much in return. The relatives who gave us Dean (the cockatiel) have a little silky who reminds me so much of a yorkie. She is a ball of energy.

They are so, so cute.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Renee,

They are so adorable!

The tiny breeds look so cute and what makes them even cuter is the fact that they usually have HUGE attitude!

Thanks for showing us.

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Renee,

Your babies are absolutely adorable. I have always had a Yorkie. Just luv em. Yours still look like pups! Please post more pictures of them.

Feather


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What cuties!! I had a toy poodle when I was younger and she was such a special dog.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

im thinking you might need to get them some attachable wings for when they enter the coop  then they would feel more at home lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Renee,
> 
> Your babies are absolutely adorable. I have always had a Yorkie. Just luv em. Yours still look like pups! Please post more pictures of them.
> 
> Feather


Oh, they aren't pups. Suzi is 10 years old and Gabby is 9 years old. Gabby is our pigeon chaser. When we have our birds out, they are not allowed on the ground. We'll tell Gabby "go get the bird!!" and she'll take off after them. Once they get used to her, they'll wait until she's about 2 feet from them, then take off back up to the loft. They almost laugh at her.........Here's a couple more pics...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are so cute! I remember seeing a picture of them when I first joined the forum last year. They are such dear friends, aren't they? Do they like your cockatiel?

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> They are so cute! I remember seeing a picture of them when I first joined the forum last year. They are such dear friends, aren't they? Do they like your cockatiel?
> 
> Feather



No not really. Actually, Gabby pays him no attention at all. Suzi though, will move away when he walks near her. She like to lay on the back of the couch, but if Walley is out, he likes the back of the couch too. He wins every time. I of course never leave them alone with him when he's out. I wouldn't trust Suzi around him alone. She's VERY jealous of me. I think she would do him in given half a chance.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I popped in this morning to see Suzi and Gabby. I know that they guard your grounds with all of their being, which is a lot bigger than they are. Gabby really thinks that she puts every last bird in its place. Bless their little hearts.

Feather


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Very Cute dogs Renee 

Lindi


----------

